# Where are we going to eat at?



## johnblue (Mar 2, 2013)

One of the nice things about the people that hang out around here is that we are an international group.  Another thing we all have in common is the need to eat!  Being able to experience the local cuisine is part of the fun of traveling.

If any of ya all were to visit Oklahoma here is where I would take you:

http://www.tedscafe.com/about.html

So?  Where are we going to eat where you live?


----------



## sossego (Mar 2, 2013)

There is nothing remotely entertaining where I now live- Chesapeake Peninsula.


People eat muskrat here. 

So, you go into the kitchen, open up the freezer door, and voila.....


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 2, 2013)

First, I'd take you to Blueberry Hill on a night Chuck Berry is playing. Then we'd swing down Route 66 for dessert at Ted Drewes.


----------



## NewGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

I live in eastern Canada. I find there isn't a whole lot of variety here, but the service is generally friendly and prompt. Chances are we'd find ourselves at Ye Olde Town Pub (yes, that's really its name).


----------



## fonz (Mar 3, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Being able to experience the local cuisine is part of the fun of traveling.


How is Mexican food local cuisine in Oklahoma?

Anyway, since I live in Holland: traditional Dutch cuisine does exist, but is getting increasingly hard to come by. Where we'd end up probably depends on what you want to eat.


----------



## johnblue (Mar 4, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> How is Mexican food local cuisine in Oklahoma?


Because of the Hispanic population.  

http://newsok.com/hispanic-population-increases-in-the-oklahoma-city-metro-area/article/3689173

Thanks for the responses guys!  I suppose we are the only ones that are eating.  LOL.  Anyway .. this post got it's start because I was organizing my desk drawer and discovered my passport is going to expire this year.  With the rugrat, curtian climber and ankle bitters that I have, I'm pretty sure that I won't be going anywhere cool anytime soon.  My thinking is that I could do some virtual traveling with you all!  I suppose that it doesn't need to be "local" .. just someplace you like to eat at.  Google maps is nice if there isn't a URL for the site.



The RAID init on this 2950 that I am working on is almost done .. got to be go.


----------



## fonz (Mar 4, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Because of the Hispanic population.


Ah. I would have expected that in, say, California or Texas, but I wouldn't have figured in the case of Oklahoma 



			
				johnblue said:
			
		

> My thinking is that I could do some virtual traveling with you all!


Well, if armchair travelling is ok I suggest we meet here 



			
				johnblue said:
			
		

> I suppose that it doesn't need to be "local" .. just someplace you like to eat at.  Google maps is nice if there isn't a URL for the site.


Then I suppose I would take you here. This is the Dorpsstraat (lit. Town Street), which is the main drag of the beach village of De Koog on the Frisian Island of Texel. There are plenty of eateries there and some even serve local products of the island; mostly sheep, lamb and seafood. And of course all that is to be washed down with a beer from the island's very own local brewery :beer


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 4, 2013)

Dairy and Chips for their Chinese take out.
There's a story to this place.

A guy rents out a old Dairy Queen. The place gets busy and the landlord jacks the rent $3000 from $700. Then the guy buys the abandoned restaurant across the street and posted a sign using that final month rent.

Foods great and you see the whole kitchen from the counter.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 4, 2013)

We'll get wings from Duff's.  Do not order "Suicidal Sauce" or "Death Sauce" unless you are masochistic.

BTW - there are no such things as "Buffalo Wings", not even vestigial.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 4, 2013)

If you happen to be in Stuttgart, Germany and crave for some sushi, you should visit Sushi-Ya at Feinkost BÃ¶hm. I hangout a lot in Japanese restaurants. Even worked in the kitchen at one restaurant for two years during my free time without pay to learn Japanese. Sushi-Ya is probably the best Sushi restaurant in Stuttgart.

Yes, Sushi is not local cuisine, but I am not a big meat eater, and hence, my choices are very limited when it comes to German restaurants. Regardless, I thought it would be useful if people are looking for sushi in Stuttgart.


----------



## _martin (Mar 4, 2013)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> I thought it would be useful if people are looking for sushi in Stuttgart.



It's a pity I didn't know that sooner .. I was recently in BÃ¶blingen and I spent some time in Stuttgart too. I'll know next time I'll visit though


----------



## Crivens (Mar 5, 2013)

It depends on your wallet, really.

For a posh dinner, I'd suggest this place.

But in case you consider the outdoors not to only happen to other people, I would like to pack some sandwiches, thermos flasks and maybe NVGs/hand torches and go here way early. Sit down, have somethig to eat and drink hot tea/coffee while the birds wake up and enjoy the sunrise.

Both places would require about an hours drive, and the second about an hour of hiking uphill. Locally, there are bars and pubs which are worth seeing, like the cellar under the old trading road, IIRC build around 16-something. That's a place if you like goth music. But as I said, there are plenty of watering holes in the university district, catering to all kinds.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

If you happen to be in the center of Rotterdam I highly recommend getting a Saoto soup at Warung Mini :e

It's an Indonesian/Surinam dish, basically spicy chicken soup. Very good. You can wake me up in the middle of the night for it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you happen to be in the center of Rotterdam I highly recommend getting a Saoto soup at Warung Mini



Wave next time, I'll be at the hair salon across the street


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe we can meet up some time at "Zondebok en 't zwarte schaap"? That's just around the corner


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm shy.


----------



## tingo (Mar 9, 2013)

Last Saturday, some friends from a local hackerspace and I ate and drank beer at Tranen. Surprisingly enough, there are lots of nice places to eat here in Oslo (Norway).


----------



## dralex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Pass the potato's please.*

Since I now live in Idaho, U.S.A. I'd have to take to to most anyplace in town and get a baked potato with a side of fries.


----------

